

Ask YC:Personal SEO (for your resume/blog)? - crazyirish

How do you promote your resume/blog?
======
aditya
I'm sure there's going to be a lot more ideas here, but two things that give
you a really quick and long term hit: <h1> and <title> tags on each page. Make
sure those two are meaningful, ie. if your blog is about entrepreneurship put
the word in the first h1 and title tag of each page. Obviously, the more
generic the word, the harder it becomes.

It seems to work wonders.

------
cperciva
I write good content on my blog, and wait for other people to notice it and
link to it.

------
socmoth
so personal seo is an interest of mine, and something i've succeeded at.

before you can answer, what are you trying to be known for, and where are you
publishing currently.

